# Follow up about water conditioners



## BarryH (16 Aug 2020)

In Kishan's earlier post about water conditioners, Zeus replied: "Prime if straight from the tap (mains) double dose in summer months when water companies increase agents to compensate for higher tap temps" Not wanting to muddy that thread I thought I'd start another one.

I had no idea at all that water companies added extra agents to compensate for summer months. Should we all be adding extra Prime or whatever conditioner we use to the tap water we put in our tanks during the hotter, summer months and if so, how much is safe?


----------



## Luketendo (16 Aug 2020)

BarryH said:


> In Kishan's earlier post about water conditioners, Zeus replied: "Prime if straight from the tap (mains) double dose in summer months when water companies increase agents to compensate for higher tap temps" Not wanting to muddy that thread I thought I'd start another one.
> 
> I had no idea at all that water companies added extra agents to compensate for summer months. Should we all be adding extra Prime or whatever conditioner we use to the tap water we put in our tanks during the hotter, summer months and if so, how much is safe?



Never done this before and never had a problem attributed to water change from memory.


----------



## mort (16 Aug 2020)

I've not heard that before either and never had any issues with just normal dosing. Prime is pretty strong anyway.


----------



## Conort2 (16 Aug 2020)

I just dose prime for the full volume of the tank, regardless of what size water change I do. 

Cheers

Conor


----------



## lilirose (16 Aug 2020)

I use RO now so don't need Prime as a dechlorinator, but when I was using tap water, I accidentally dropped a capful (5ml) into a 20 liter shrimp tank...that's a tenfold overdose. The shrimp were none the worse for wear- in fact they didn't show any change in behaviour- so I no longer have much concern about overdosing Prime.


----------



## Zeus. (16 Aug 2020)

Conort2 said:


> I just dose prime for the full volume of the tank, regardless of what size water change I do.



Which is basically a double dose for a 50% WC. Prime is so cheap for what does, the cost in real terms isnt much we overdose it, esp after all the effort we all do. Mid winter I dont dose as much of prime and never had an issue, in small tank sometimes don't even dose it by accident  at any time of year


----------

